# As you age, what do you miss and regret, have come to terms with or really don't miss at all?



## merlin (Apr 28, 2015)

.
As I wandered around a local supermarket in a bit of a dream, as I often do these days, not entirely sure why I was there or what I needed to buy  
I was mulling over what effect aging had had on my body and my life. I came to the conclusion that some of the things I had lost, I had not missed, some I was aware of but had no real regrets about losing and some I really regretted losing

The loss of my libido I am not even aware of so it has no effect, likewise the lack of desire for reading fiction, I don't miss either.  On the other hand the deterioration of my eyesight I am aware of but have come to terms with, and wear glasses now for reading, and more recently for driving as well. 

My deteriorating memory and spelling skills I do miss but again somehow accept, usually turning it into humour. The usual remark "do you remember whatisname in the film called you know the one with so and so in" etc., can become funny in the end.

My only real regret at the moment is loss of hearing quality, which hearing aids haven't helped with, I can hear a pin drop, but cannot understand conversation, when more than one person is speaking, and film dialogue is difficult to follow. 

I still have full mobility, so I am not sure how I would handle not being able to get around, though Diana Athill, (mentioned in another thread) did say in one of her books, that she was quite looking forward to just sitting in a chair. I think I would find it difficult to have to rely on someone to transport me everywhere, and then there's also loss of travel as well.

What do you miss and regret, have come to terms with or really don't miss at all?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

I miss my 20/20 vision, perfect hearing, and I find my poor memory to be extremely annoying.  Otherwise I'm fine physically and I appreciate that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

It is not so much caring about what I have lost as wondering what will go next...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

I miss the flexibility I once had, my ability to burn the candle at both ends, my perfect teeth. Memory is still functional, spelling less so. Healthy and grateful for it.


----------



## Lon (Apr 28, 2015)

As one that did a lot of running in my 40's & 50's and played lots of handball,raquetball,volleyball, pickle ball I sure miss not being able to run across the street or just run a mile or two for exercise I can walk across the street somewhat slowly and without pain andI am happy for that. All that running was great for my cardio vascular health but sure stiffened up my legs as I aged. My hearing is the other thing that I miss. Even with aids it will never be what it once was and I miss listening to good music. My eyes are 20/20 and my memory and cognitive abliities are intact.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 28, 2015)

My health is good and I'm pretty fit thanks to yoga.  I have floaters in my left eye which I'm now accustomed to.  All my senses are still pretty good.  So I'm thankful for all of this.

What I really miss, though, is the ability to talk to my mom.  She is 88 and she lives in a nursing home in Pa.  She no longer recognizes her four children and her ability to speak is limited.  I wish I could call her up and have a long conversation as we once did.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 28, 2015)

I miss running.  I used to run a lot and it was a good stress reliever and just generally felt good.  Of course, my ortho guy says all that running on pavement is part of what screwed up my hips so badly, and now that I have my new hips he says it probably isn't the best idea to run anymore, anyway.  I am just SOO grateful to be able to WALK again and that my hip surgery was such a wonderful success.  The first time I was able to walk around a grocery store on my own I felt like grabbing everyone and saying "Look at ME! I'm WALKING!"  Like if I had just scaled K-2 or something.


----------



## jujube (Apr 28, 2015)

I think what I miss most of all is good feet.  Oh, and a waistline.  And maybe getting whistled at occasionally by construction workers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2015)

There's so many who have passed before me, that I'm always just grateful to be alive at this age.  I'm pretty healthy, and some loss of sight, etc. I pretty much expected would come with aging.  I've embraced my age and am happy with what I have, much better than the alternative.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 28, 2015)

That's a hard one for me to answer. I can't say the feeling I have now is regret. But I think a lot about where the last 20-30 years have gone and how much has changed in those years.

I certainly notice I get more tired from work. I know it's physical and mental stress. I've worn glasses for many years. If I want to do any embroidery work (when I have time) I might need some stronger magnified glasses. I have good hearing and my mother had good hearing all her life.

Glinda, I too wish I could talk to my mother. While she could be difficult at times, since she died, I don't really have anyone to talk with about things.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 28, 2015)

I started to see memory failings fifteen years ago, and I'm sure it's declined since then but not all that much. I've stopped worrying about Alzheimer's and just gotten a lot better at compensating. I'm online a lot of the time and if I can't think of a word or name I take the time to google around and find it. I could have lived without finding it but the act of searching it out gives me a measure of self respect. I like the forum format because I can compose a reply without any time constraint. I tried a chat group once and hated it. Beside being a terrible typist, I just couldn't keep up with the pace or like most chats it was shallow and dumb. 

Adjusting to being alone after my wife went to a nursing home has been more difficult than I thought. After thinking about the subject at some length I've concluded that at least for me, being constantly in the presence of someone you care about and respect imposes a continuous attitude of wanting to hold up my end of the partnership bargain. In short, throughout my entire married life at some level I have been constantly seeing myself through her eyes. After I fully realized that she was gone, that role of bargain keeper was missing.....and so far I haven't succeeded in finding something else to be a prime motivator. There's no getting away from the fact that I thrived within the marriage relationship and now that it's essentially over, I'm floundering.

This last paragraph I realize is somewhat off topic, but having composed it I'll leave it.


----------



## Louis (Apr 28, 2015)

I lost the sight in my right eye at age 31. I miss all that comes with two functioning eyes. I think everything else works fairly well for my age (72); so I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 28, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I started to see memory failings fifteen years ago, and I'm sure it's declined since then but not all that much. I've stopped worrying about Alzheimer's and just gotten a lot better at compensating. I'm online a lot of the time and if I can't think of a word or name I take the time to google around and find it. I could have lived without finding it but the act of searching it out gives me a measure of self respect. I like the forum format because I can compose a reply without any time constraint. I tried a chat group once and hated it. Beside being a terrible typist, I just couldn't keep up with the pace or like most chats it was shallow and dumb.
> 
> Adjusting to being alone after my wife went to a nursing home has been more difficult than I thought. After thinking about the subject at some length I've concluded that at least for me, being constantly in the presence of someone you care about and respect imposes a continuous attitude of wanting to hold up my end of the partnership bargain. In short, throughout my entire married life at some level I have been constantly seeing myself through her eyes. After I fully realized that she was gone, that role of bargain keeper was missing.....and so far I haven't succeeded in finding something else to be a prime motivator. There's no getting away from the fact that I thrived withing the marriage relationship and now that it's essentially over, I'm floundering.
> 
> This last paragraph I realize is somewhat off topic, but having composed it I'll leave it.



I'm glad you did leave it, Josiah, as it is perfectly eloquent and I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 28, 2015)

Regret....not enjoying life fully, while able.   Miss....the ability to be physically active and completely independent.  Have come to terms with and accept the rest of normal aging,....hearing deficit, changes in vision, forgetting words, spelling lapses, loss of peers, body changes, too many MD appts and medications, loss of taste and appetite.  Am thankful I am still alive and able to enjoy my children, grandchildren and great-grandchldren, fairly sound of mind, alert, still retain my creativity and the need to create and that I can still find enjoyment in many things.   I am truly blessed...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 28, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I'm glad you did leave it, Josiah, as it is perfectly eloquent and I'm sorry you have to go through this.



I was just about to say pretty much these exact words. I was reading Josiah`s post to my husband and his response-as always-was "that`s why it`s best to go together. I don`t want to be here without you." If I were to go first,I know he would never do anything to hasten his death, but I`m afraid the kids would have a miserable grandpa on their hands. At least until he found a new girlfriend...


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Waltzing with Eleanor. We used to go to all of the German dances. Hunting for flowers in the garden centers every Spring.
Taking our four year old grandsons to breakfast Sunday mornings. Walking through Longwood Gardens at Tulip time and Winterthur during Azalea bloom. We had a fantastic sex life right up till I was eighty. One of the best parts of our marriage.
Strangely, and mercifully, as Merllin says, I do not seem to think about it much. I miss my wife's voice. After fifty six years never being apart, I guess that says something.
Physically, I'm quite good except for my legs. Numb from the calves down. Can't tell if I have socks on or not. I can walk, but very unstable, and I fatigue within several minutes. Can't stand without wobbling. I have to think about every step in order not to fall. Ears are good enough for one on one, but even with my hearing aids in, the TV is often difficult, but I actually prefer quiet, and living alone now, I can live with that.


----------



## merlin (Apr 28, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I started to see memory failings fifteen years ago, and I'm sure it's declined since then but not all that much. I've stopped worrying about Alzheimer's and just gotten a lot better at compensating. I'm online a lot of the time and if I can't think of a word or name I take the time to google around and find it. I could have lived without finding it but the act of searching it out gives me a measure of self respect. I like the forum format because I can compose a reply without any time constraint. I tried a chat group once and hated it. Beside being a terrible typist, I just couldn't keep up with the pace or like most chats it was shallow and dumb.
> 
> Adjusting to being alone after my wife went to a nursing home has been more difficult than I thought. Afte r thinking about the subject at some length I've concluded that at least for me, being constantly in the presence of someone you care about and respect imposes a continuous attitude of wanting to hold up my end of the partnership bargain. In short, throughout my entire married life at some level I have been constantly seeing myself through her eyes. After I fully realized that she was gone, that role of bargain keeper was missing.....and so far I haven't succeeded in finding something else to be a prime motivator. There's no getting away from the fact that I thrived within the marriage relationship and now that it's essentially over, I'm floundering.
> 
> This last paragraph I realize is somewhat off topic, but having composed it I'll leave it.



Thanks for sharing that Josiah, I can empathise with your difficulty in adjusting to your life of being alone, after being in such a close and successful marriage. My heart goes out to you in your situation, I do hope you find some way of coming to terms with it, though with your wife still alive to constantly remind you of what you have lost, that must be very difficult if not virtually impossible.
I wish you well in getting through this difficult period of your life.

Regarding memory loss I do the same and use google all the time, hopefully the extra brain activity helps a bit in delaying further memory deterioration.


----------



## chic (Apr 29, 2015)

I most miss the novelty of things. When I was younger, everything was a new fresh experience, an adventure of sorts. Now, it's mostly like - Been there done that. Not much is new anymore.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 29, 2015)

chic said:


> I most miss the novelty of things. When I was younger, everything was a new fresh experience, an adventure of sorts. Now, it's mostly like - Been there done that. Not much is new anymore.



Churchill's last words " I'm bored with it all".


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 29, 2015)

How can you be bored when you have us to liven you up?  nthego:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm surprised at reading that many of you are losing the ability to spell well , I've never heard that happen as you age. 

Although just barely turned 60 I don't have many of the problems outlined here by those who are substantially older..I have no hearing defects (thank the lord being as I was born into a family of the  profoundly deaf )
I've always had a shocking memory and I have noticed that it's actually becoming worse..and I also find as Kitties said, that I get much more exhausted after a working day and find that on my day off, I can barely summon the energy to do anything other than rest up. I have a couple of medical ailments currently that prevent me doing some things I could do a few years ago......otherwise for now, I'm fairly able to do and think as I always have . Please God that continues for many years to come (and hopefully without the current medical problems) .


----------



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

I commented before that my mother's cursive handwriting at age 100 was identical to how it looked when she was 40, but my handwriting has recently degenerated from so so to hardly legible. This despite the fact that my hands don't tremble. I'm sure the explanation has something to do with a neurological deficit that I can only hope doesn't advance past small muscle control. My wife's final written words maybe 6 months ago were totally illegible.

Have other members seen a change in their handwriting?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 29, 2015)

How much longer will you have to work, Holly.  Enjoy your 60's.  Personally, away from the restraints of a structured job, being able to become my true self...they were the best years of my life.   Josh, I too have difficulty writing.  Mostly because it is painful.  Ironically though, I can still paint and do very fine and intricate Zentangles. Cannot figure that one out.  Bored...thankfully, I very rarely experience that.   Frustration...but, not boredom.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I was just about to say pretty much these exact words. I was reading Josiah`s post to my husband and his response-as always-was "that`s why it`s best to go together. I don`t want to be here without you." If I were to go first,I know he would never do anything to hasten his death, but I`m afraid the kids would have a miserable grandpa on their hands. At least until he found a new girlfriend...



Ideally my hubby and I would die at the same time.  But how often does that happen unless it's something like a plane crash?  My husband is a stronger person than I and I think he'd cope better as a widower than I would as a widow.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

I had to look up Zentangles Nona...wow that is really intricate work. I suppose you can hold the implement to draw those in a way in which it would be awkward to use a pen for writing .

In reply to your question , health permitting, I have 7 years before I am entitled to retire on a pension


----------



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

ndynt said:


> How much longer will you have to work, Holly.  Enjoy your 60's.  Personally, away from the restraints of a structured job, being able to become my true self...they were the best years of my life.   Josh, I too have difficulty writing.  Mostly because it is painful.  Ironically though, I can still paint and do very fine and intricate Zentangles. Cannot figure that one out.  Bored...thankfully, I very rarely experience that.   Frustration...but, not boredom.



Arthritis doesn't count as a neurological deficit. Sounds like your brain is working just fine. Too bad your brain has to pay attention to all those sensory neurons that are screaming "ouch".


----------



## Glinda (Apr 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Have other members seen a change in their handwriting?



I've seen an improvement in my handwriting.  Before I retired, it had become quite jerky and jagged.  Now, 16 months later, it is much smoother.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm still pretty functional.. although I seem to be developing a bit of a tremor in my hands when I hold them in a certain position.   So I've noticed my handwriting is not as good as it used to be and that my signature has changed a lot.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I've seen an improvement in my handwriting.  Before I retired, it had become quite jerky and jagged.  Now, 16 months later, it is much smoother.



I think some of that bottled water they're importing into parched California must be coming from the fountain of youth.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 29, 2015)

I miss feeling useful. It's probably why I can't seem to quit working. Working makes me feel useful.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I miss feeling useful. It's probably why I can't seem to quit working. Working makes me feel useful.



yep...  me too


----------



## merlin (Apr 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm surprised at reading that many of you are losing the ability to spell well , I've never heard that happen as you age.
> 
> Although just barely turned 60 I don't have many of the problems outlined here by those who are substantially older..I have no hearing defects (thank the lord being as I was born into a family of the  profoundly deaf )
> I've always had a shocking memory and I have noticed that it's actually becoming worse..and I also find as Kitties said, that I get much more exhausted after a working day and find that on my day off, I can barely summon the energy to do anything other than rest up. I have a couple of medical ailments currently that prevent me doing some things I could do a few years ago......otherwise for now, I'm fairly able to do and think as I always have . Please God that continues for many years to come (and hopefully without the current medical problems) .



You are barely out of adolescence Holly, I could spell fine until a few years ago, in my case because I have a visual mind, I depended on the word looking right, now if I misspell a word, it doesn't look right or wrong. I think relying on a spellcheck on computers hasn't helped me either.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I get amazed when I meet people I haven't seen for a long time and think how much they have aged, but that's not so obvious in myself because I see my reflection every day in the mirror. Yet to them I must seem the same.  I'm also sad that favorite people have gotten old and sick.  I see that Joni Mitchell has deteriorated quite badly and is still in hospital, and other musicians and actors have passed away.  Does time actually speed up when you get older or is it just me feeling that it's all happening too quickly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

merlin said:


> *You are barely out of adolescence Holly, *



Comparatvely I am Merlin, however, I personally know other women who are the same age as me and look and act as if they could be my mother..so in some respects age is but a number and a state of mind!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

You are so right Holly. So many women in our age group have an aged mind set. It puzzles me. Life is a gift, why not live it, challenging though it often is?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Waltzing with Eleanor. We used to go to all of the German dances. Hunting for flowers in the garden centers every Spring.
> Taking our four year old grandsons to breakfast Sunday mornings. Walking through Longwood Gardens at Tulip time and Winterthur during Azalea bloom.
> I miss my wife's voice.



*snipped quote above''

Underock , the loss of the romance for you is obviously very hard to endure. the dancing , the flower gathering and gardening, the intimacy and most of all the sound of Eleanors' voice. You were clerly a two-some in every sense of the word, and it is beyond the realms of those of us who have never suffered a loss of a partner to fully appreciate .

Almost all of us on this forum will have lost someone close to us, parents, siblings , children and  friends, but to lose someone who is truly the other half of you as you have, and josiah has too in a just as tragic but  different way, is something many people dread .


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> You are so right Holly. So many women in our age group have an aged mind set. It puzzles me. Life is a gift, why not live it, challenging though it often is?



Challenging indeed in many ways ...but I couldn't agree with you more Shali..


----------



## merlin (Apr 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Comparatvely I am Merlin, however, I personally know other women who are the same age as me and look and act as if they could be my mother..so in some respects age is but a number and a state of mind!



I think some men and women are born old with fixed ideas, and somehow life never seems to be fun, or worth taking risks in. I agree Holly age is a only a number, until your health fails, but even then you can hang on to youthful state of mind, I guess   
I am really enjoying my second childhood at the moment and looking forward to the third nthego:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm not in the best of health myself either Merlin...a few  problems going on , one of which most on this forum know about , however I take your point completely.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't think I'm an old fuddy duddy yet... however, I have to admit that some of the things younger people do or say seem really, really, stupid. Maybe more pointless and a waste of time than stupid.


----------



## merlin (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I get amazed when I meet people I haven't seen for a long time and think how much they have aged, but that's not so obvious in myself because I see my reflection every day in the mirror. Yet to them I must seem the same.  I'm also sad that favorite people have gotten old and sick.  I see that Joni Mitchell has deteriorated quite badly and is still in hospital, and other musicians and actors have passed away.  Does time actually speed up when you get older or is it just me feeling that it's all happening too quickly.


I agree Cookie it always strikes me as sad to see an aging film star, singer or other celebrity, and it does seem that never a day goes by without one of my heroes dying. Time does seem to fly by for me these days, I hardly seem to have time to appreciate a summer, before we are approaching the next. 

It always reminds of the moving hourglass scene in "Death in Venice" which sums it up really


----------



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

I admire all you people with youthful mindsets. Particularly you Merlin, flying off for a romantic rendezvous with your exotic Russian academic....it just doesn't get much better than that. 

I'm afraid I belong to the fuddy duddys of the world. At least I'm getting a back massage this afternoon.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

Josiah, I think you undervalue yourself. At least you have a progressive mind set, and are willing to embrace the possibility of doubt/change. I know forty year olds with minds you would find fossilized in the extreme. They are far older than you.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Some people are born old.  I've seen them  --- old minds/attitudes in young bodies. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I get amazed when I meet people I haven't seen for a long time and think how much they have aged, but that's not so obvious in myself because I see my reflection every day in the mirror. Yet to them I must seem the same.  I'm also sad that favorite people have gotten old and sick.  I see that Joni Mitchell has deteriorated quite badly and is still in hospital, and other musicians and actors have passed away.  Does time actually speed up when you get older or is it just me feeling that it's all happening too quickly.



I think time speeds up once you hit about 60.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

I agree, Annie. Days seem to whirl by.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

Sometimes it's hard to shake the "It's all downhill from here" depression... isn't it?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

QS Sometimes it does seem a bit bleak. Then I remember the struggles I have overcome, and my perspective shifts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't dwell on it... but let's face it..  We are probably the healthiest today than we ever will be again.  Arthritis is NOT going to get better.. neither is our eyesight or hearing..  So today IS really better than tomorrow will likely be.. and that is a daunting thought.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2015)

I hear you QS. You are quite right. As we age our bodies deteriorate. That sucks. My struggles, to date, have been trauma related, rather than physical, so my perspective reflects that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm healthy now but I keep hearing statistics on cancer (and my family had a lot of cancers!) and how 1 in 3 or even 1 in 2 depending on the day they report it will get cancer.  And I try very hard not to let myself think when planning our trips that sooner or later I'm likely to get some kind of cancer and this ideal life will change. Trying not to take 'now' for granted.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

Merlin the Diana Athill book I ordered the other day after your recommendation ( Life Class the selected memoirs) arrived today. I'm delighted because it's quite a Tome, over 660 pages...

NB.. as per  your OP...her actual statement was quote '' In my youth I never walked where I could ride a horse , and later never where I could drive a car,which I can still do. My happiest times have been spent in chairs or beds: Possibly I would actually like it if I became _wheelchair_-bound''

I've already read a few pages and it only arrived this afternoon...but I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

Incidentally Diana is 97 years old now, and living in a Nursing home. I presume she is still well and has all her mental faculties still intact..she wrote this article for the Guardian about Death and dying  just 6 months ago..



http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/sep/23/-sp-diana-athill-its-silly-frightened-being-dead


----------



## merlin (Apr 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Merlin the Diana Athill book I ordered the other day after your recommendation ( Life Class the selected memoirs) arrived today. I'm delighted because it's quite a Tome, over 660 pages...
> 
> NB.. as per  your OP...her actual statement was quote '' In my youth I never walked where I could ride a horse , and later never where I could drive a car,which I can still do. My happiest times have been spent in chairs or beds: Possibly I would actually like it if I became _wheelchair_-bound''
> 
> I've already read a few pages and it only arrived this afternoon...but I recommend it to everyone.



Yes it is a mighty tome Holly, I presume you got the hardback version? I found it difficult to read in bed due to the weight . I have got the kindle version now and my daughter Caroline is reading the original. I hope you enjoy it, some of her affairs and adventures are quite racy in places. She moved into a Nursing home where she has her own room, which is all she feels she needs now, as far as I know her health is ok, She still writes for the Guardian and appears on Woman's Hour and TV programmes occasionally.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sometimes it's hard to shake the "It's all downhill from here" depression... isn't it?



Yes, it is.  I try to shake it off, but sometimes it is the elephant in the room.


----------



## merlin (Apr 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Merlin the Diana Athill book I ordered the other day after your recommendation ( Life Class the selected memoirs) arrived today. I'm delighted because it's quite a Tome, over 660 pages...
> 
> NB.. as per  your OP...her actual statement was quote '' In my youth I never walked where I could ride a horse , and later never where I could drive a car,which I can still do. My happiest times have been spent in chairs or beds: Possibly I would actually like it if I became _wheelchair_-bound''
> 
> I've already read a few pages and it only arrived this afternoon...but I recommend it to everyone.



How is the book going Holly ? I presume you are starting with the first book, "Yesterday Morning" ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2015)

Yes Merlin, it's going great, I'm not too far into it yet as I only read now when I got to bed and after 15 minutes I'm asleep lol...but yes I've just got past the lengthy Introduction and into Yesterday Morning.

Incidentally I always buy Hardbacks, easier to read than a paperback (which you have to physically hold open) by just resting it on a pillow in front of you, no more weight holding..


----------



## merlin (May 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes Merlin, it's going great, I'm not too far into it yet as I only read now when I got to bed and after 15 minutes I'm asleep lol...but yes I've just got past the lengthy Introudction and into Yesterday Morning.
> 
> Incidentally I always buy Hardbacks, easier to read than a paperback (which you have to physically hold open) by just resting it on a pillow in front of you, no more weight holding..



Yes I am the same Holly a few pages and I am slipping into sleep


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I am the same Holly a few pages and I am slipping into sleep




I love to read in bed but sometimes find I'm seeing double as I try not to put a book down.  A kindle is easy to hold with one hand.  And no glare.


----------



## ndynt (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I love to read in bed but sometimes find I'm seeing double as I try not to put a book down.  A kindle is easy to hold with one hand.  And no glare.


  My Kindle's case allows me to prop it on my knees or a pillow.  I am now debating whether I want to buy Diana Athill's book in a hardback or on my Kindle.


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2015)

I reckon what I miss now I am older..................is them there wolf whistles.:sobad:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Bee said:


> I reckon what I miss now I am older..................is them there wolf whistles.:sobad:




Me too!  Haven't heard any for decades.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

ndynt said:


> My Kindle's case allows me to prop it on my knees or a pillow.  I am now debating whether I want to buy Diana Athill's book in a hardback or on my Kindle.



The only time I buy a book now in paper or hardback is when I really want to read it and it's not on kindle.  I found the last one hard to read as the print was too small.


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too!  Haven't heard any for decades.




You're in good company then Ameriscot...................and try as I might I just can't work out what's gone wrong.:bigwink:


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2015)

Just to let you know the Diana Athill (Life Class) Memoirs is in normal print and easy to read. 

I too bought a book recently which I was really looking forward to, a follow up to one I;d read before..not Diana Athill...and I was thoroughly disappointed because I couldn't read it at all, even with my specs on the print was just too tiny.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too!  Haven't heard any for decades.



I find that hard to believe Annie ..I've seen photos of you in more recent years as well as your younger self  and I'm sure you must have drawn some admiring glances 

BTW...believe it or not, I got a wolf whistle just yesterday   layful: Honestly..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I find that hard to believe Annie ..I've seen photos of you in more recent years as well as your younger self  and I'm sure you must have drawn some admiring glances
> 
> BTW...believe it or not, I got a wolf whistle just yesterday   layful: Honestly..



Aww...thanks.  I was still pretty hot in my 40's.  

When I go to the gym there are always 4 or 5 men in their late 60's up to 80 I'd guess.  They do seem to enjoy watching me in my spandex capris.

So you got whistled at yesterday?  You go girl!!!


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2015)

Bee said:


> I reckon what I miss now I am older..................is them there wolf whistles.:sobad:





Ameriscot said:


> Me too!  Haven't heard any for decades.





"wheeeeeeet whoooooo!":drool1:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Louis said:


> "wheeeeeeet whoooooo!":drool1:



Why, thank ya, darlin'.


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2015)

Aaaawww.thanks Louis, I feel a whole lot better now.:grin:


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2015)

Hey, you girls wanna come to my house 'n see my etchings?


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2015)

Louis said:


> Hey, you girls wanna come to my house 'n see my etchings?



Too far to travel otherwise..............................:bounce:


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too!  Haven't heard any for decades.



Ah, so sorry for you gals. Just pretend this is me, ok?


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2015)

Oooh! a real wolf.:happy:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Louis said:


> Hey, you girls wanna come to my house 'n see my etchings?



Well.....it's a bit far right now but I'll be in SE Michigan in the summer.  Maybe I could pop down....  Oh wait...my husband won't let me.


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well.....it's a bit far right now but I'll be in SE Michigan in the summer.  Maybe I could pop down....  Oh wait...my husband won't let me.


Dang, the good ones always have husbands.  :crushed:


----------



## Cookie (May 2, 2015)

Time for a chuckle:


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Too funny, Cookie!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Louis said:


> Dang, the good ones always have husbands.  :crushed:



Cheers!


----------



## Skyking (May 3, 2015)

Although I'm still happy, (really). I miss lots of things. The obvious... loved ones passed. Less obvious... playing like a child without a care in the world, especially playing baseball or kick the can with the gang.  I guess I just miss growing up in the 50's. I think life was better then. Nowadays I wake up in the morning always with aches and pains. Yesterday I was just wondering what it would feel like to have a young arthritis free body again. Yeah I just miss feeling "good".


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2016)

They say getting older has benefits that come along with it. So far I haven't seen any benefits. I do see though aches,pains,memory loss,hearing loss,and poorer vision.But all in all getting older is better than the alternative.
This is how I spend my day.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 4, 2016)

Good one Sassy...


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is not so much caring about what I have lost as wondering what will go next...



Would you mind repeating that?


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> They say getting older has benefits that come along with it. So far I haven't seen any benefits. I do see though aches,pains,memory loss,hearing loss,and poorer vision.But all in all getting older is better than the alternative.
> This is how I spend my day.



Did you change the lettering color to make your post about disabilities harder to read deliberately? :wink:


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too!  Haven't heard any for decades.



I'd give you one if I could still whistle without losing my teeth.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2016)

Skyking said:


> Although I'm still happy, (really). I miss lots of things. The obvious... loved ones passed. Less obvious... playing like a child without a care in the world, especially playing baseball or kick the can with the gang. I guess I just miss growing up in the 50's. I think life was better then. Nowadays I wake up in the morning always with aches and pains. Yesterday I was just wondering what it would feel like to have a young arthritis free body again. Yeah I just miss feeling "good".



What a great post. I miss those things too. I miss feeling terrific every morning and full of energy like I did as a kid. 
I've started yoga recently and it's helping my balance and my arthritis. Less pain = a happier me. I don't wallow in regret because the past is past but, sure; I miss the way the world used to be when my life seemed to flow effortlessly. I miss the way it used to look too. I miss the trees, the grand American elms that graced almost every street in America. I miss the small wooded areas that have been turned into condo complexes or parking lots. I miss the days of fewer cars on the road and a forgotten thing called _pleasure driving. _I miss licking ice cream cones on hot summer days....


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 5, 2016)

I miss the feeling of having endless time and possibilities . . . . the feeling that I could do anything I really wanted to do --- move to another place, do a completely different thing go back to school and learn and have a completely different career  . . . .   I know people say it's never to late -- but for a lot of things, it really is.  Sad.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 5, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I'd give you one if I could still whistle without losing my teeth.



Thanks hun!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 17, 2018)

My husband, he passed 12 years ago in April after a 3 week bout with cancer.
We have 3 grandchildren, he never got to meet the younger 2,8 and 6.
I wonder if he would enjoy spending time with them like I do.


----------

